# Mini-mill DRO



## Penultimate (Dec 29, 2014)

Greetings
I just got two iGaging DRO's. Mounting them on the mill was easy. I used two existing mounting holes in the table and some aluminum angles to mount the scale on the x-axis. I drilled and tapped the base to hold the y-axis scale. The brackets for the sensors are 0.010" steel stock from a storage tin and mounted to one of the mounting holes for the rubber shield for the x axis then drilled and tapped a hole into the table for the y axis  . 

I couldn't find a convenient place to mount the readouts on the mill so I mounted them on an angled piece of scrap wood. The long cable will allow me to position the read outs in an easy to read location.

They work well and are accurate enough for my needs.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 29, 2014)

That's sweet.
Lin


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 29, 2014)

What Lin said! Nice operation too. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi
Thanks for the compliments. I was checking the x axis by moving a caliper and it was accurate to 0.001.


----------

